# Dúvida na ligação ao PC da La Crosse WS 3500



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 01:52)

Olá a todos.
Estou com uma dúvida. A La Crosse WS 3500 usa o interface RS232 (serial) para enviar os dados ao PC. Como não tenho uma porta serial no meu portátil, pensei que com um adaptador USB funcionaria.
Ao ver o site da La Crosse, a estação mais parecida desta gama, a WS 3510 (sucessora?) tem um aviso de que não funciona com adaptadores usb, só mesmo com serial port.

Isto será aplicável à WS 3500? Alguém a tem a funcionar com adaptador USB?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 09:40)

Penso que não funcione.

Encontrado no gogle:

In the TechnoLine / La Crosse Technology range several of the systems either *will not -or have difficulty* -working with a USB-serial adapter. This includes the WS3600, *WS3500* and WS8610. 

Portanto só mesmo com porta série de 9 pinos.


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Para o portátil podes comprar um Placa PCMCIA com porta serial  RS232 







Para os pc's de secretária existe também a placa controladora PCI


----------



## lsalvador (28 Ago 2008 às 10:59)

Isso no Ebay ate se encontra barato

Link para Ebay

Ao todo com transportes cerca de 10€. Mesmo que caia na alfandega deve ter um custo mínimo.


----------

